# C'est croquette !



## Ploupinet

Bonjour à tous !
Connaissez-vous l'expression donnée en titre, à savoir "c'est croquette !", utilisée en principe pour quelque chose de facile ?
Merci ! 
Ploup' en mal de sondages après le 1er tour des présidentielles


----------



## swamp

Je ne l'ai jamais entendu de ce côté de l'atlantique.


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est un de nos amis qui le disait souvent et nous affirmait que ce n'était pas régional....!

++
Cal


----------



## hald

Comme expression je connais "ça sent les croquettes" (pour dire que c'est mal engagé), mais je ne connais pas celle-ci.


----------



## DearPrudence

Peut-être un ami des animaux qui préfère les croquettes au gâteau ?  
Je n'ai pas tout regardé mais apparemment, google ne connaît pas ce sens là non plus.


----------



## itka

Jamais entendu !


----------



## Ploupinet

Les résultats sont assez révélateurs pour le moment... 
Merci à tous !

Juste pour la petite anecdote : ça a valu un surnom cette expression !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Chez moi on dit "c'est galette".
Un dérivé peut-être ? (je m'abstiens donc de voter... y'a pas le bulletin qui m'intéresse !  )


----------



## Aoyama

Jamais entendu.
Il y a (mais sûrement rien à voir) l'expression : c'est croquignolet (marrant, mignon, bizarre) qui viendrait peut-être des Pieds-Nickelés (Croquignol) ...


----------



## howdoesitfeel

Torbinouche!
Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette expression bidon-là???
Je connais plusieurs autres expressions joliment québécoises pour désigner quelque chose de facile, mais là, ça me dépasse...

(Non, mais... des croquettes... fallait y penser...)


----------



## Nicomon

howdoesitfeel said:


> Torbinouche!
> Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que cette expression bidon-là???
> Je connais plusieurs autres expressions joliment québécoises pour désigner quelque chose de facile, mais là, ça me dépasse...
> 
> (Non, mais... des croquettes... fallait y penser...)


 
Je me disais justement la même chose. Je confirme que ce - bien curieux - régionalisme n'est ni un québécisme, ni un « montréalisme ».


----------



## gvergara

Au Chili, on dit _C'est du pain mangé _quand on veut exprimer informellement que quelque chose semble d'avance très facil à faire. Juste une remarque culturelle au cas où ça pourrait intéresser quelqu'un; non que ça ait à voir avec la question originalle de Ploupinet. D'ailleurs, je ne connaissais évidemment pas non plus l'expression _c'est croquette_. 

Gonzalo


----------



## Ploupinet

Même Luc Dostie ne l'utilise pas, c'est dire 
En France, on a aussi "c'est du pain béni" !


----------



## Nicomon

gvergara said:


> Au Chili, on dit _C'est du pain mangé _quand on veut exprimer informellement que quelque chose semble d'avance très facil à faire.


 
Entendu chez nous (mais pas commun) dans le même genre... _mâché d'avance._



gvergara said:


> Tu as raison.  Mais attends , je n'(en) ai pas encore fini le roman, il faut attendre .


 
En supposant que tu aies le courage de te rendre à la fin du roman  je doute que tu y lises cette expression... à moins que Dostie connaisse l'ami de Cal et Ploup.


----------



## itka

Je pense tout à coup qu'on dit aussi : "C'est du gâteau !" (cf. pain bénit et galette) mais on n'est toujours pas plus près de la croquette...

Au fait, il est de quelle race, votre copain ? ... Parce que s'il est de race canine...ça peut s'expliquer !


----------



## Christine2

Pas de croquette à ma connaissance ici non plus.
On utilise parfois l'expression "c'est du pipi de chat".
 
Ch


----------



## Calamitintin

On peut aussi dire "c'est du tout cuit" !
++
Cal


----------



## Nicomon

Christine2 said:


> On utilise parfois l'expression "c'est du pipi de chat".
> 
> Ch


 
Vraiment? Moi je le dis en parlant d'une bière dont je n'aime pas le goût... à boire avec des croquettes, peut-être


----------



## itka

Nicomon said:


> Vraiment? Moi je le dis en parlant d'une bière dont je n'aime pas le goût... à boire avec des croquettes, peut-être



Je le comprends comme ça aussi : dire d'une boisson que c'est "du pipi de chat" ne peut être interprété comme un compliment ! (et c'est vrai que c'est toujours pour la bière que je l'ai entendu)


----------



## Ploupinet

Je l'ai entendu assez souvent pour du café en Normandie


----------



## misstic

Bonjour
 Elle est craquante  votre histoire de croquette ! Et dès maintenant, je puis affirmer sans mentir que je connais l'expression ! 
D'ailleurs, même si elle n'existe pas, n'est-ce pas le moment de l'officialiser ? Après tout,  tout ce qui se dit ou ne se dit pas a été dit une première fois, non ? 
Il lui faudrait juste une définition précise, histoire de faire la distinction entre la galette, le pain béni/mangé, le mâché, le gâteau, le tout cuit, le pipi de chat... (j'en oublie ?) et d'aider les pôvres traducteurs astreints au choix de l'expression exacte...

P.S. Je ne sais pas quoi voter, puisque maintenant je la connais


----------



## Johanne

Moi, ce que j'ai entendu, c'est :

C'est Céliiiiiiiiiiiiiiine!!!!!


----------



## itka

misstic said:


> dès maintenant, je puis affirmer sans mentir que je connais l'expression !



Ben oui, voilà, on la connaît tous ! résultat du vote : 100 % des forumeurs utiliseront désormais "c'est croquette !"... Je trouve, d'ailleurs, que c'est très joli !


----------



## Calamitintin

Certes c'est mignon, mais il faut que tous les interlocuteurs sachent de quoi il est question, et ça c'est pas gagné 
++
Cal


----------



## misstic

BonZour 



itka said:


> Je trouve, d'ailleurs, que c'est très joli !


 
 Moi aussi elle me plaît beaucoup... Et puis elle s'intègre parfaitement dans mon quotidien...plein d'événements croquettes et pas croquettes dutoutdutout du tout !



Calamitintin said:


> Certes c'est mignon, mais il faut que tous les interlocuteurs sachent de quoi il est question, et ça c'est pas gagné


 Et bien c'est pour cela que je suggère de la définir avec une  précision ... technique  par rapport aux autres expressions d'usage courant...

 A la base, la personne qui l'emploie (l'a créée ?) entend par là : 


Ploupinet said:


> "c'est croquette !", utilisée en principe pour quelque chose de facile ?



Pour moi, "croquette" suggère en plus quelque chose de croquant/craquant (si si vraiment )...de dynamique... Comparé à 


KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Chez moi on dit "c'est galette".
> Un dérivé peut-être ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

misstic said:


> [...]
> Pour moi, "croquette" suggère en plus quelque chose de croquant/craquant (si si vraiment )...de dynamique... Comparé à
> 
> 
> 
> KaRiNe_Fr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chez moi on dit "c'est galette".
> Un dérivé peut-être ?
Click to expand...

Pardon ?  Mais cette expression, elle, est officielle dans ma région, je t'assure que je l'entends tous les jours ! 
(et pas seulement pendant l'épiphanie! )


----------



## misstic

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Pardon ?  Mais cette expression, elle, est officielle dans ma région, je t'assure que je l'entends tous les jours !
> (et pas seulement pendant l'épiphanie! )


 Mais je n'en doute pas du tout, je pensais juste à la comparaison des caractéristiques d'une croquette et d'une galette et à établir la différence entre les deux expressions par rapport à ces caractéristiques... l'une, la galette, me fait penser à quelque chose 
de moelleux, sucré et plat, l'autre, la croquette, à quelque chose de petit, pas forcément sucré, et pas moelleux, mais croquant... Et si je pense aux différents événements de ma "longue"  vie, et bien, les événements prises-de-tête ont heureusement été entrecoupés de moments sacrément galettes et d'autres, sacrément croquettes....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

misstic said:


> [...] et bien, les événements prises-de-tête ont heureusement été entrecoupés de moments sacrément galettes et d'autres, sacrément croquettes....


Ah, j'avais mal compris, désolée !  
Alors tu veux dire que tu en ferais des antonymes ?


----------



## misstic

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ah, j'avais mal compris, désolée !
> Alors tu veux dire que tu en ferais des antonymes ?


Non, plutôt des synonymes avec de légères nuances complémentaires (comme la plupart des synonymes du reste), bien pratiques pour s'exprimer avec précision... Je vais réfléchir à quelques exemples, mais après 19 heures à l'écran+quelques heures de sommeil (trop peu), c'est ni galette, ni croquette !


----------

